# EZ Link system



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

I have really enjoyed using this dovetail system, but now the 3/16 bit is dull. None of my sources carry a 3/16 bit, longer than 1/2 inch. I have checked the Oak Park web site, they don't have them either. Manual for the system says Oak Park. CANADA. Is this system still made? Where can I get replacement bits? thanks


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Woodline USA - 1002S-ES Replacement spiral for RJT 3/16" cutting dia, 1" cutting length

Looks like 1/4" shank. $13.50


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks, I figured some one would know where I could get them. Think I will order a few extra ones this am. thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Old_Chipper

Just one more place to get the 3/16 " bit,with free shipping that can save you about 6.00 bucks on the total cost.. 
Plus check out the system,it comes with 4 templates or you can get more if you want them..
at the right price ..
Plus it will fit/work on your standard router table plate >>>you don't need to have the RWS router mounting plate.. with the 1 1/2" guide setup... "For stock 1/4" to 3/4" thick stock, just like the OP system"

*Fast Joint Precision Joinery System*
Fast Joint Precision Joinery System

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
===========



Old_Chipper said:


> I have really enjoyed using this dovetail system, but now the 3/16 bit is dull. None of my sources carry a 3/16 bit, longer than 1/2 inch. I have checked the Oak Park web site, they don't have them either. Manual for the system says Oak Park. CANADA. Is this system still made? Where can I get replacement bits? thanks


----------

